# Is my budgie sick?



## pinky (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi everyone...my little budgie has all of a sudden has loss of feathers around the rear end area. She looks like she has a bulge there and I can tell she is having trouble going #2. Her stools have changed and are a lot bigger and it is hard for her to go. I'm very worried about her as she has not been as active. and has not been eating as much...she is usually very active, playing and singing all day... Today it was hot outside so I took her into sunshine to bath her with a mist...She seemed to want me to spray her a lot more than usual. Could she have a egg stuck inside of her? it's a pretty big bulge in that area. She sometimes nests...but has never laid a egg. I had another female long ago who did lay eggs and had no mate. This time however, I'm just not sure what this could be. Any ideas??
:green pied:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Leslie,

Do you have a nest box and/or items in her cage that would make her interested in nesting?

From your description, it does sound as if she is getting ready to lay an egg. 
If you notice her becoming lethargic, then you need to get her into see her Avian Vet as quickly as possible as she could be egg bound. 
It would be a good idea to get the Avian Vet's contact information, have it ready and by the phone.

If she were my bird, I would take her in for an appointment to ensure she is OK and otherwise healthy.

What sort of diet are you feeding her?
Is she getting plenty of calcium?*


----------



## pinky (Oct 7, 2011)

thank you so much...we are calling bird vet now. It is pink and it looks like her insides??
poor baby.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I do hope you have got her into the avian vet, what you are describing does not sound good poor girl I have moved your thread to a more appropriate Sub Forum.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

I'll be praying for your sweet budgie.sending he4 healing and comforting prayers for her.keep us posted and we're here if you need us.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

This really does sound like an issue related to laying :upset: 

I hope your little girl is just fine, please let us know what the vet says! ray:


----------

